# Merger Talks Renewed



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Merger talk: prospects of a Sirius/XM union appear more likely.

Story here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=745252#post745252


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Oh Enough allready with this 

NO Merger


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

Nick said:


> Merger talk: prospects of a Sirius/XM union appear more likely.
> 
> Story here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=745252#post745252


MERGE !

Then lets have D*TV buy out TIVO so I can get my TIVO BACK!


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

The analyst's name is Tuna?
Am I the only one who finds something fishy about that?


----------

